# Piper says "Nom nom nom.. deer leg!"



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Just a few from today.. I cut up a deer ham and let Piper pick all the meat off of the leg. She was quite pleased with herself, and actually used her feet (first time ever) to pull meat off! This was the first time I've been able to get any pictures of her eating raw.. she's pretty quick and it'd be hard to get any decent pictures.

I guess you could say this was her belated birthday present, as she turned 2 on the 12th  




























Oh - I took a little video too, should work for anyone: https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10100512250188992


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I looove the second one! She sure is a beauty. Happy belated birthday, Piper!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I looove the second one! She sure is a beauty. Happy belated birthday, Piper!


Me too, she looks so cute.. yet so determined LOL.

I forgot to include a baby picture!


----------

